# Can you help me locate this mask?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I bought one of these masks last year from the Spirit Halloween store, but they no longer carry it. Mine was damaged (ripped up the back) by one of our actors. It's a full overhead mask with the slit in the back. I checked on their website and haven't been able to find it there either. Have you seen this mask or have an idea where I could locate one?


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

That mask was a Spirit Halloween exclusive called "Midnight Nightmare". It might be difficult to find. You might check eBay or Craig's List.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Yep, what fetch said. I got one last year to use for this years scarecrow but dont see them at spirit anymore.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. It's just a creepy unnerving mask. I bought it last year for my neighbor to wear. He put it on and not even trying to scared one of the workers at the store....lol.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I just did a search for Midnight Nightmare Mask and the first result was the spirit halloween site, wonder why I couldn't find it before. Thanks again!


----------

